# Dcc loco problems...



## Flynn_lives (Jul 6, 2013)

First the equipment list

* Digitrax Super Empire Builder Xtra
* Digitrax PS514 70W Power supply

So far I set up my test track for programming my loco's

I have 3 so far. 

-Atlas Dash-8 DCC
-Bachmann Spectrum DCC onboard SD-45
-Bachman DCC onboard GP-30

The Atlas loco was already programmed with it's 4 digit road number, and using the function keys, everything works great since it was bought used.

The Bachmann loco's are brand new and don't work at all(still at the default address). 

The Sd-45 will respond(and move) on the 03 address but none of the function keys do anything(F10 should turn on the headlight). When I tried to change the address as described in the digitrax manual, nothing happens(both 3 & 4 digit). It reverts back to address 03. 

The other GP-30 from Bachmann, will not run period. No headlights, no movement. 


Is this a Bachmann thing? Or did I screw up somewhere in the instructions? Should I take them to someone who already has a DCC layout to see if they can run them? 

I know for a fact that the Bachmann loco's work, since they ran on a buddies DC powered layout previously. That being said, each of them have had less than 5 minutes run time each on DC.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Your DCC set should program them easily...may be you are skipping a procedure.However,if you know someone who can test/program them for you,you might as well do this.It will remove doubts in your mind and he will likely show you how to do it yourself in the future.


----------



## Flynn_lives (Jul 6, 2013)

The SD-45 is now working with all it's bells and whistles....errr I mean headlight. Apparently Bachmann's "press F10" for lighting is now F0.


The GP-30 is also working but I think there is something wrong with the internal electronics. It just quits if I step up the speed. 


Thanks for the advice. I'm a little more happy now. Still trying to figure out how to mess with the speed step settings.


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

I think Bachmann's "10" is actually "0" on your digitrax. Check the Digitrax manual, I think there is a way to set the max speed, It may be set low. Don


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Your GP30 seems to have a weak link between the decoder and the motor.I'd check the installation,it may be as little as pushing a connector deeper to its socket.

Then,don't waste too much time tweaking the speed steps before a few hours of "break-in",engines loosen up a lot and you'll likely have to do it again.


----------



## Flynn_lives (Jul 6, 2013)

update:

Went to the local train shop. We tested & disassembled it and realized that it was the motor that has crapped out. 


I remember registering the product with Bachmann so, I'm gonna give em' a call.



The trip wasn't all bad since I scored 2 brand new HO scale MTH SD-70ACe loco's(DCC & sound) for less than $200 a piece.


I think i'm gonna stay away from Bachmann for future loco products.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Bachmann are indeed inconsistant with assembling and quality control BUT they stand behind their warranty quite well.Send an email to their Phillie service point explaining the problem.I've had very good experience with them.


----------



## Flynn_lives (Jul 6, 2013)

Update!!!

Fixed the Bachmann GP-30. Turns out the wheel contacts needed to be cleaned(I had weathered the trucks a ton and it gunked them up. 

Now, if I can only adjust the SD-45 speed steps. For some reason it starts to move at around 34 and is really jerky (all the other locos start moving around 1-8). I guess I should adjust the CV's?


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

Ain't electronics great? Sometimes we spend as much time tweaking and troubleshooting than we do actually running them. :laugh:


----------

